
Bletchley codebreakers used to dry their damp bras and pants on Enigma machine - jackgavigan
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2831806/Wartime-codebreaker-tells-workers-Bletchley-Park-used-dry-damp-bras-pants-Enigma-machine.html
======
DonHopkins
Thanks to the Turing Completeness, I was able to dry my pants with a VAX
11/780.

------
mturmon
I used to dry my socks on top of my SparcStation RGB monitor when it rained on
my way in to work.

Times changed, though. Now there's no place to put them on my LCD display, so
I have to use the RAID under my desk.

~~~
DonHopkins
Now I dry my clothes in "The Cloud". It takes a lot longer, and the NSA knows
all my dirty laundry.

